# The "Official" hangover Cure Thread



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh man!! Did . I . mix . it . up . last night. Thought for sure with all the food I would be ok but... 

I have tried all my standbys - sleep in, greasy breakfast & aspirin. No go. 

Gent's I have resigned myself to curling up on the sofa, checking Puff posts, and watching "WWII in Colour." Surely I am at my lowest lol. But seriously, I am dying here lol. 

Now short of not drinking, as that ship has sailed, what says you? What do you do to save yourself the curse of a wasted day after a night of being wasted lol???


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Drop some alka-seltzer and go back to sleep for an hour or two. Works for me.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Drop some alka-seltzer and go back to sleep for an hour or two. Works for me.


What he said. During my years on the road this was the standard. It is magical!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pedialyte or Gatorade , an aspirin and some sleep


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

In my experience there are only two guaranteed cures to hangovers- drink sensibly or drink the next morning. I have used both without fail over the years.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you're lucky enough to know a nurse or doctor who's willing to take a small risk, a saline IV drip will have you back to normal in no time.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

A taurine Based energy drink, B vitamins, lots of water & Percodan.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Four ways to do this:
1. Breakfast(Something that contains meat and fat) i.e. Bacon Sandwich. Water and sleep in for a couple of hours. 
2. Gatorade and B-vitamins. 
3. Hair of the Dog (That is if you can manage it, I never could sometimes just a scent of it can make
me want to barf.) 
4. My dads favorite cure when he was younger, (he may be the first man to do the one gallon of milk challenge and not realize it.) He'd chug as much as he could of a one gallon jug of milk outside then let nature take its course. Hint: He barfed too.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> drink the next morning.


Have a "taste of the dog that bit you the night before"


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Ginger ale, lots and lots of water, and food. More specifically something grain based. The fructose will help your stomach move the alcohol along faster and get it out of your system. Or you can get "medicated" if your state allows that sort of thing lol.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Your dehydrated, liver is maxed out, brain cells dead, lots of poison being ejected into your stomach from the bile. 

1. Gatorade or Pedialyte, as much as youncan hold down.
2. NSAIDS. NO ASPIRIN. Tylenol gel caps or Motrin.
3. Protein and Carbs along with an ass load of B vitamins. 
4. Liver detox and healing herbs.

Dont drink like a fool then crash. Hydrate first and keep the NSAIDS and vitamins handy.
Good luck!


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

After tying one on and right before crashing, I'll pop a tylenol and drink as much water as I can. Like I mean until my gut is bloated. Of course I'll have to get up in a couple hours for a quick whiz, but that's ok, it's a good time to go get more water. Only a glass or two though. This way you won't be awakened to have to go again in a couple hours. I'll sleep right through until time to get up. This way you stay nice and hydrated, minimizes headaches, and I'll usually feel pretty good the following day. Works for me anyway.


----------



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> If you're lucky enough to know a nurse or doctor who's willing to take a small risk, a saline IV drip will have you back to normal in no time.


My buddy is a emt and is always on call anytime he comes in town around the holidays we go out and he will hook us up with saline bags when we get back to my house and it always cures the hangover


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

What is a hangover???

I do remember a time while serving my Country where there would be a line to get a couple minutes worth of oxygen right from the bottle. Those who partook, said it was a great help for the headache after a chow line breakfast.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tylenol and all the water you can drink before bed and then alka seltzer in the morning usually does the trick.

If it's the weekend i do the above and then add a Bloody Mary with a splash of pickle juice.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Stay drunk


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> Stay drunk


I like this answer the most. :biggrin:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It makes the most sense to me


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> Stay drunk


Can't argue with that logic, probably the smartest response posted.


----------

